# Grow room.. soon



## Tincher (Apr 8, 2007)

Im in the process of setting up a grow room. and i was wondering how many plants should i flower in a room that was 4x4x7..i was thinking maybe 6 to 8 plants.. but since this is my first time growing i have know idea


----------



## noodles (Apr 8, 2007)

My closet is just a little smaller than yours and Im currently flowering 7 females. I would recommend no more 8. But it also depends on the strain and what height you start to flower them.


----------



## tango420 (Apr 10, 2007)

it all depends on the plant. if you wanted to you could grow 1 huge sativa in a 4x4 space, or on the other hand you could probably fit 25 single cola plants for a sea of green grow in that space.


----------

